

Objective-C: Rubyist's Insight - goshakkk
http://goshakkk.name/blog/2011/08/19/objective-c-rubyists-insight/

======
virmundi
I like the comparison of the two languages.

As an aside, I don' think the author is a native English speaker. If you read
this and have problems with the grammar (noticeable lack of "a"s), read the
blog as if Pavel Chekov was reading it you. Much better.

~~~
goshakkk
Yep, I'm not native English speaker. Okay I'll try to fix grammar issues.

